# Tube pushed out



## jbyrd24 (Jul 16, 2005)

Is there a way to push a tube back in once it partially works out
of a blank. This is the first blank to mess up using Gorilla glue.
Fell asleep last night before I got the chance to fix it.
Just happened to be in a nice piece of black heart sassafrass.

Thanks


----------



## epson (Jul 16, 2005)

You should stand the wood blank, so that gravity will tend to keep the tube near the bottom.  I do not know of any to remove the tube.  You can turn the wood completely to the brass barrel to save the tube.  This of course will loose the wood.
Good luck


----------



## Mudder (Jul 16, 2005)

I vaguely remember someone saying that you could soak it in acetone and the glue would dissolve? or at least debond. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Dario (Jul 16, 2005)

Another save that I read it to cut the extended tube and re-glue to the other end.  You will have to put something to make sure the tube align poperly though.  DO NOT rely on the hole!!

One mre save is to glue a piece of "accent band" on the protruding tube []  The challenge on this will be truing up the end before you can put the accent band.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks[]
Think I'll try what Dario said, cutting and regluing the tube.
Should work.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jul 16, 2005)

[:I]Boy, I must be really stupid. Trimmed the end of the tube and
it just dawned on me. The tube didn't push out; I glued in the
wrong tube.[:0][!] That's what ya get for taking benadryl first
thing in moring. Yikes................................[]


----------



## JimGo (Jul 16, 2005)

Bryan,
I find that Cocobolo makes a nice accent band with most woods.  Oh, wait... []

Actually, a dark wood, like African Blackwood, or a black piece of polyester resin or even Corian can make a very nice accent, and turn what is right now just some scrap into a nice looking pen.

Good luck!


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks Jim, I believe I'll turn a center band. I do have alttle
buffalo horn. Now why didn't I think of that ![]


----------



## woodscavenger (Jul 16, 2005)

Wrong tube? OOPS!


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi Shane,
Appears I've inhaled far too many CA fumes.[]


----------



## JimGo (Jul 17, 2005)

Bryan,
Please be sure to post a pic of it when you're done!


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jul 17, 2005)

Will do Jim[]
While were at it I'd also like to see a pen made from the Coco
I sent..............Because I'll never touch it....LOL
(Broken out again in a big way from Coco.)Worse than the first.
Sure wish I knew when this stuff plans to leave my body.[xx(]
Enough whining from my end...Let's see a pen of the Tigerwood.[]


----------



## jwoodwright (Jul 17, 2005)

After using Russ Fairfield's tip of using a 9/32 drill bit for 7mm kits and poly glue, I have no more ejected tubes.

I believe what causes this is the hydraulic expansion of the foam as it cures and the close fit of tube to blank...   

Adding the next size hole gives room for glue expansion...

Thank you Russ for the great tip.[]


----------



## JimGo (Jul 17, 2005)

Bryan,
I plan on doing some MAJOR pen turning and casting the weekend of July 30 and 31; I'll be sure to add the Cocobolo and Tigerwood to my to-do list!


----------

